# Goat Milk Lotion



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

We were at a goat auction yesterday and someone was selling goats milk lotion. Well, I tried it and ended up buying it. I love the stuff! It is wonderful and feels so good! I have wanted to try making lotion for a while, but after using this lotion I really want to get started making lotion soon! Does anyone have any easy lotion recipes that I could try? With this being my first time I would like something fairly easy!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Sounds like a Great Idea! I love goatsmilk soap. Please keep us posted!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going into the same venture... only need to do a bit more research as far as what oil combo's to use as well as wether or not pasteurizing the milk is neccesary.... tried a small "batch" with a simple enough recipe I found by doing a search, turned out well and is being used at this moment but until I can get the time to do more reading all I can suggest would be to look to the "net"....also, check out the ingredients on the lotion you bought, the recipe I used contains beeswax, almond oil, aloe, olive oil and palm oil


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Liz :hi5: The lotion I bought does not have a list of ingredients on it :shrug: I will get searching :type:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I wanted to make lotions but my family has tasted goat milk cheese and they are wanting me to make that instead.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

my hands get dried bad, what is a good recipe for it?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have done alot of research on the lotion and still have not made it. One comment that was made to me was that there are so many chemicals that are added to preserve the milk that it takes away from the benefit of being natural. I would love to make it but working with the preservatives make me nervous. Although I thought the same about working with lye before I made soap and now it is no big deal.


----------



## Krazy-Kidsx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have just started the venture in making lotion, I actually took a class and now I am hooked. Everyone who has tryed it loves it, and don't tell anyone but it is not that hard to make. I have the lotion recipe at home I will have to post later. I do use a preservative but I only use 1.35oz of Phenonip and the recipe I use makes about 1 1/2 gallons. I have heard you can use GSE(grapefruit seed extract) for a preservative but have not tryed that yet. This is all the ingredients I just do not have the amounts needed. Goat's Milk, Distilled water, Hemp butter, Cocoa Butter, Olive Oil, Glycerin, Steric acid, e-wax, phenonip, and then you add the oils/fragrances you prefer after the lotion is complete. I just made a batch last night and I can honestly say once you start using/making you probaly will never by another bottle of lotion from a store. It is great!!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

i am curious of the shelf life. I know you just started this but did they say anything about that in your class???


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh.. I hope you will share the recipe with us!!! I've been making my own lotion without GM, and I use it exclusively, but I'd love to have a GM recipe!!! What is e-wax, BTW?


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

I found this if you are interested. 

Simple goats milk lotion recipe

You need:

1 cup goats milk (fresh is best, but canned is fine if you can't get fresh)
2 tbsp good quality vegetable oil (olive oil is fine, or you can use a nut, seed or flower oil)
Optional: 1/8 tsp white vinegar

Mix the goats milk and the oil together really well. If you plan to use it right away, that's all you need, but if you want to keep it a little while, add a tiny bit of vinegar – 1/8 tsp – as a preservative.

This isn't a recipe I'd recommend making for sale, or keeping for long, but it is something you can whip up quickly and easily for your own use.
Fancier goat's milk recipe

This is a more 'professional' recipe for goats milk, and will produce something you could give as a gift, or even sell. If you plan to do that, you will need to add a preservative, as oils destabilize quickly without one. If you don't use a preservative, keep your lotion in the fridge, and make sure you use it within two weeks.

You will need:

1 cup of goats milk
1 1/2 tbsp beeswax (this acts as an emusifier and keeps the oils and water blended together. You can get it in small balls/pellets/pearls, which makes it easy to measure out)
½ cup of vegetable oils. These can be nut oils, seed oils, olive oil, palm oil, etc etc. Sweet almond oil is a favourite. And of course you can use more than one oil – a few tbsp of one, a few of another.
A few drops (5-10) of essential oil – whichever you like. Lavender is always a popular option. Calendula is a good one for lotions, too.

If you like, you can also add things like vitamins – a few drops of vitamin E are a great addition to lotions, as it not only softens the skin, but acts as a preservative.

First melt the beeswax and the oil together in a saucepan. Next add in the essential oil, and stir well. Now add the goats milk, slowly, stirring well as you go. Keep stirring till it thickens and gets and creamy. Pour it into a sealable container, and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried a few different recipes, including the one that uses the vinegar...that one actually turned out the best but is heavy and withouit refrigeration it lasted for a month and then it started to turn a pink color.

Others I've tried using the preservative GermabenII and they separated away from the GM....I salvaged one and just drained off the milk and use it as a balm. Haven't had much luck so I'll stick with my Cold Process GM Soap


----------



## Krazy-Kidsx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sorry Internet down at home from a bad storm last week, so I had to wait till I got back to work to post again. 
Nubians2: According to all the research I have done it is suppose to have a shelf life of 1 year. I have heard you can go and have the lotion tested for mold content and once I get into it a little more I am going to take some over that I just made and some that I have let sit for a couple months and see how they do. I have been making for around 6 months, and have not seen any signs of mold but I do leave in the fridge to be on the safe side. 
Milk & Honey: E-wax aka Emulsifying wax is about 3 chemicals put into 1 that helps thicken the lotion. 
Liz: What you might want to try when you add a perservative is to wait until you are finished mixing everything and the lotion is complete then put the perservative in right before you bottle. 
I promise I will post the recipe as soon as I remember to bring it into work.


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

Liz what does it mean by going pink? Is it turned?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes... the sides of the container had a pink fuzz going...definately went bad.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

A very smooth and creamy lotion that I love to make - bleach all equip with 1 oz bleach per gal water prior to use.

1.7oz sweet almond oil 
1 oz avocado oil
.2 oz preseverative optiphen 
1.2 oz emulsifying wax 
1 oz palm stearic acid 
1.2 oz shea butter
.1 oz almond biscotti oil 
9 oz distilled water
9 oz pastuerized goat milk

Digital Scale
2 large Pyrex or Glass bowls
Stick Blender
measuring cups
spoons
paper towels
funnel
Pump bottles or cap bottles

Mix Sweet almond oil and avocado oil in large bowl
Add Stearic acid and emulsifying wax to oil mix
Microwave 2 mins or until wax is melted
Add in shea butter and stir until melted
In another large bowl add milk and distilled water
Microwave milk/water for 1 min until warm
Add oil mix to the milk mix stirring as you pour
It will start to thicken a little
Use stick blender and stir then blend for 5 seconds continuing until showing a light trace - should like a thick creamy soup
If it gets too thick, microwave for 1 min to thin again
Add in the preservative and mix well
Add in frangrance oils and stir
Fill jars with funnel


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

This is an awesome thread! I will have to try some of these!


----------



## wyldewood (Jan 18, 2013)

I prefer my lotions to be thicker, but it also makes it much harder to get in a bottle. So, I've learned to scrape it all into a Ziploc bag and then snip an end and squeeze into my bottles. Much easier for me than trying to get through a funnel. Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My kids all have super dry skin..I found that a lotion bar works best. With out a water stage it is super moisturizing...and you can use less Bees wax if you want more of a cream..which I do for my grand daughter...use equal parts bees wax, shea butter, cocobutter, coconut oil ...melt your wax, shea and coco butter over a double broiler ( you dont want to cook your oil, just melt) add ess. oil of choice..my kids like Energy which they call gummy bear lol,,,I also add Vit E and tea tree oil...pour into mold and let harden over night..pop out and use...to make the cream...use half the wax...we have made it with peppermint ess oil too for Christmas...huge hit!! My daughter is so excited she saidj "mom..look, my hands are so beautiful" This time of year she usually has spilt and bleeding hands : ) Im so happy we found the lotion bar...they don't last around here so a preservative is not used...( i have 8 kids : ) )


----------



## EarthStoneHollowFarm (Mar 8, 2013)

Before I had a house fire I made lotion. Since the house fire I have sold off all of my goats, but last week I did buy two bred Saanen Does.



Krazy-Kidsx2 said:


> I do use a preservative but I only use 1.35oz of Phenonip and the recipe I use makes about 1 1/2 gallons. I have heard you can use GSE(grapefruit seed extract) for a preservative but have not tryed that yet.


GSE works wonders as a preservative! I used that in mine, and I know I left lotion sit for two years just to see what would happen - it was still good! Mine was NOT kept in the fridge either!

Now,I don't have my recipe  But I did email a girl tat I had given it too, so HOPEFULLY! (fingers crossed) she kept it and I can get it back!!  If so,I'll post it. I hd really good feedback on it, my sister LOVED it!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

~Rose~ said:


> I found this if you are interested.
> 
> Simple goats milk lotion recipe
> 
> ...


 I know this is old but I wanted to say that I really want to try that. Does it keep for a long period of time?


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> My kids all have super dry skin..I found that a lotion bar works best. With out a water stage it is super moisturizing...and you can use less Bees wax if you want more of a cream..which I do for my grand daughter...use equal parts bees wax, shea butter, cocobutter, coconut oil ...melt your wax, shea and coco butter over a double broiler ( you dont want to cook your oil, just melt) add ess. oil of choice..my kids like Energy which they call gummy bear lol,,,I also add Vit E and tea tree oil...pour into mold and let harden over night..pop out and use...to make the cream...use half the wax...we have made it with peppermint ess oil too for Christmas...huge hit!! My daughter is so excited she saidj "mom..look, my hands are so beautiful" This time of year she usually has spilt and bleeding hands : ) Im so happy we found the lotion bar...they don't last around here so a preservative is not used...( i have 8 kids : ) )


 Where do you get shea butter or coco butter?


----------



## HarleyBear (Aug 31, 2012)

katie said:


> Where do you get shea butter or coco butter?


They'll sell it here: http://www.brambleberry.com/


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

If you use water or milk, even with preservative, shell life of these lotion is less than a year. I have a very easy recipe for lotion if you like to try it. It has a longer shelf life also.

1/2 cup alomond or olive oil
1/4 cup coconut oil
1/4 cup beeswax
optional
1 tsp Vitamin E oil
2 tbl Shea butter or Coco butter
essential oil

Melt all ingredients in mason jar over a few inches of water in pot on stovetop or microwave. Once everything is melted and mixed well, pour into containers. It will set when cooled. Don't worry about cleaning the jar, just mark it and use it again. 

If you mix 2tbl of Zinc Oxide, you've made sun block with about 24 SPF. I would use a different jar for sun block or lotion.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

that sound like a good recipe. How long will this last? 
I have heard of brambleberry's are their products expensive?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i tried the goats milk lotion this evening....and it was a disaster! i think i put the milk in the oil/beeswax mixture too quickly...it clumped and then went everywhere! biggest mess i've made in my kitchen to date! but a lotion to die for! hands already nice and soft....mmm

i think you can get a lot of raw ingredients on amazon.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> i tried the goats milk lotion this evening....and it was a disaster! i think i put the milk in the oil/beeswax mixture too quickly...it clumped and then went everywhere! biggest mess i've made in my kitchen to date! but a lotion to die for! hands already nice and soft....mmm
> 
> i think you can get a lot of raw ingredients on amazon.


I tried a recipe that turned out like yours plus I put red palm oil and so it's yellow. Yuck. I can't put it on me. I think I am going to call it Katie's Yellow Disaster.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

katie said:


> I tried a recipe that turned out like yours plus I put red palm oil and so it's yellow. Yuck. I can't put it on me. I think I am going to call it Katie's Yellow Disaster.


awww!!! lol.....i'm glad I wasn't alone!! I'm thinking next time i'll heat up the milk a little as well so there's not as much of a temp diff between the milk and the oil. and I was also thinking of doing it in my kitchenaid mixing bowl and mix while incorporating the milk....then keep mixing to have a whipped lotion....

I salvaged what I could, and it actually is quite nice!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

katie said:


> that sound like a good recipe. How long will this last?
> I have heard of brambleberry's are their products expensive?


Sweet Alomod oil shelve life is 6-9 months
Olive oil and coconut oil are over a year

If you use only olive/coconut oil and beeswax for the lotion, I'd think it would last over a year at least.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> i tried the goats milk lotion this evening....and it was a disaster! i think i put the milk in the oil/beeswax mixture too quickly...it clumped and then went everywhere! biggest mess i've made in my kitchen to date! but a lotion to die for! hands already nice and soft....mmm
> 
> i think you can get a lot of raw ingredients on amazon.


Did you warm up the milk and water before mixing them in the oil/wax mixture? That would prevent the oil from solidify. The recipe I had for goat milk lotion use two glass bowls. One for milk/water and one for the other ingredients. Melt the oils/wax... in the microwave. Warm up the milk/water in microwave also. Put them together and us a hand held blender to mix them...fora minute or so till it is starting to thicken...more like cream like. Then use funnel to pour into container. If mixture is too thick, microwave it to warm it up and thin it out. Don't 'cook' it for too long. Just enough to warm it up some for easy pouring. Lotion will thicken as it cools. Good luck.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Catahoula said:


> Did you warm up the milk and water before mixing them in the oil/wax mixture? That would prevent the oil from solidify. The recipe I had for goat milk lotion use two glass bowls. One for milk/water and one for the other ingredients. Melt the oils/wax... in the microwave. Warm up the milk/water in microwave also. Put them together and us a hand held blender to mix them...fora minute or so till it is starting to thicken...more like cream like. Then use funnel to pour into container. If mixture is too thick, microwave it to warm it up and thin it out. Don't 'cook' it for too long. Just enough to warm it up some for easy pouring. Lotion will thicken as it cools. Good luck.


Thanks Catahoula...I did warm the milk to body temp, but guess it wasn't warm enough. will warm to same temp as the oil next time! hopefully I won't have milk/oil/beeswax mixture splatter everywhere (it was quite the comedy act last night looking back...not so fun during the moment or during clean up time!)


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't warm it at all.  My bad!


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

EarthStone:
I am so very sorry about your house fire. I hope that your family are all ok and that your animals didn't get hurt. I'm also sad that you lost all of your goat supplies and had to get rid of your goats but am SO HAPPY that you are NOT GIVING UP! Good for you! :lovey:


----------



## Heidi_farm (Jul 10, 2014)

E-wax is emulsifying wax.


----------



## walltowallgoats (Sep 15, 2014)

*Lotion bottles*

Where s the best place to get empty bottles for my lotion?


----------



## walltowallgoats (Sep 15, 2014)

*Lotion bottles*

Where's the best place to get empty lotion bottles?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I order bottles from Brambleberry..they are simple clear with either black or white lids...but there are many places..


----------



## walltowallgoats (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------

